# B12 WING



## b12bomber (Jan 31, 2005)

I want to put a wing on my B12 sentra. The one I like most is off a (aprox) 1981-1986 Camero. If you can't picture that, it's the flat one that is about 2" high. I measured, it would go exactly from corner to corner of the trunk (well not the trunk, the top surface of the tail of my car, so including the body 1.5" past the trunk lid on both sides) and I think I can just drill some holes and bolt it thru. My car is lowered but with no body kit. My goal here is to get a tasteful tuner look that wonT grab the pigs attention (same reason I have no body kit and no exhaust tip) Would this be an attractive style? If there's a better looking wing out there that won't make me look like an ass with a flying car (I don't like tall wings on sports compacts) let me know model and year of the car it's on. My plan is to just pick it up from a junk yard, so something not too hard to find would be good. Thanks all!
:cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

the M3 style spoilers look great on B13s IMO
(im sure you can find a better price, this is just the first one i saw)
its universal, dont worry about the item description

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7951328563&category=33638&sspagename=WDVW


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

he driving a b12 blake


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

woops
< :loser:


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

there are still M3 style wings out there made to fit a B12 specifically. Here is a small pic, best I could find in short notice. Looking at about $150 .


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> there are still M3 style wings out there made to fit a B12 specifically. Here is a small pic, best I could find in short notice. Looking at about $150 .


B12s look great with the M3 style wing. Didn't know Erebuni was still making it.


Wings West also made a wing that looked like that, but I wouldn't order it unless someone had it in stock. Wings West is having a lot of problems paying bills and fullfilling orders, VIS bought them and Wings West is assuring everyone that orders are going to be filled, but they've done this before.


----------



## erixpulsar (Dec 4, 2004)

i found this wing in a junkyard....it was on a toyota cressida....i took a chance on it....$10.....haha....i dont think it looks half bad....i painted it glossy black....it's coo....oh yea...and the bumper....i found it on the street....layed it on...no it's not on....


----------

